# DIY Co2 What am I doing wrong?



## maldrien (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi everyone, I've read alot on this forum for the past 2 moths and I've been tempted to try DIY Co2 with Yeast in my new 25 gal.

But first a bit on me.
I just started in aquariophilia and my thank has been setup for 4 months. I got 24 fish and a couple of plants. 
older picture








newer picture








fishs
7 rasbora
2 bolivian ram
3 Kuhli
2 gouramis
6 oto
1 borneo
3 neritinas

plants
Hygrophila polysperma
Vallisneria spiralis 
Echinodorus cordifolius
Chladophora aegagropila
Bacopa monnieri
Althernanthera reineckii

for a couple of days now, I've notice some staghorn algea, so as I've read I OD excel for a period of a week. without much effect. At my LFS, the guy suggested to start injecting co2. Not having the money to go with compression I decided to give a try to the DIY method.

I've used the method described here. From the sticky
http://www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html

with this recipe:


> Mixture Formulas
> 
> For two-liter bottles:
> 
> ...


Setup in the experimental planted tank. 9 gal.









After more than 6 hours, I am guetting a bubble per half an hour. I already checked for leaks everything seems air tight.

Also my tap water got a ph of 7.8. Is this a problem?

Does my air line is too long?

thanks alot


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Change your yeast amount to 1 tsp. Use hot tap water. It grows best in 120 degrees. Are you using 2 bottles of yeast mixture? I don't think you need so much tubing but that shouldn't matter. Looks like your green bottle is sucked in instead of pressure going out. The dry yeast should be kept in the frig when it's not used. You may have just gotten a bad batch. When it's cold in your house it doesn't last as long. I would change each bottle at different times so you don't have a huge CO2 blast and then none.


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

6 cups of water
2 cup of water
1 tablespoon dry active yeast


----------



## maldrien (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes I use 2 2l bottle. the bottles are kinda deformed because I pour boiling water(2 cups) in it to sterilize it. 

The air line is long because I want to make sure I can place it where I want without limitation in the tank.

While the water was still very hot, I poured the sugar(2 cups) and closed it. I then mixed it and let it sit for a while next to the window so it cool down. Using a thermometer, I waited for 100F to pour 1/4 teaspoon of yeast. 

I did another experiment. using a 1l bottle. same method, but 1 cup of water and 1 cup of sugar 1 teaspoon of yeast. I replaced the green one with the 1L. 

I want to make sure of the effects and performance before installing it in my 25gal.

thanks for the fast reply and stay tuned.


----------



## maldrien (Jan 13, 2009)

I forgot to add, in the 1L experiment i also put a pinch of Seachem neutral regulator.

And man it's flowing. I got constant bubbles coming out of the airstone. But I feel the duo 2L will give me more pressure. And as Tex Gal said I will change them with a week interval.

that's it for the day. How long does it take to make those plants pearl?


----------



## maldrien (Jan 13, 2009)

This is from the 1L bottle. The second 2l bottle haven't produce any bubbles


----------



## xtremefour (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't think the length of the airline has anything to do with it.

I would bet money that you have leaks and they are very tiny. It took me a little while using good parts and high quality silicone to catch my leaks. I even had a check valve leaking that drove me crazy for a while. 

Once my leaks were sealed I would get bubbles within 1/2 hour tops.

Matt


----------



## maldrien (Jan 13, 2009)

Everything is air tight. I checked everything under water to make sure no bubbles of air were going out. I wrapped Teflon all around the thread of the bottles just to make sure.

I believe that the Ph of my tap water might be to high for the yeast to grow healthy. That might be why the 1L bottle got a reaction within a couple of minutes.

I suggest that because I've realize that my girlfriend keeps failing her bread with her brand new bread machine when using fresh tap water. It only works by using water coming for the Brita filter.


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 5, 2008)

It seems like your recipe might even be a bit off. Using a 1/4 teaspoon of yeast for 2L seems a bit low. I use a 1/4 teaspoon for my 20oz bottle. Also, you might want to try the system without the check valve. My system didn't work because i found out mine was leaky.

My tap water PH is at least 7.6 so i dont think it's the PH that's the problem


----------



## maldrien (Jan 13, 2009)

But the systems seems to be working well as soon as I replaced the green 2L by the 1L (1tp of yeast).

The other 2L is not doing anything, so tonight I'll re-do the 2L using 1 tp of yeast


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks to me as though your air line is loose in the holes. Yes, it might feel tight, but that type of air hose is quite stiff and seals poorly against the holes you've made. Grab some proper silicone tube, and ensure it's in there _real_ tight. Also, diss the check valve, you do not need it. And use brown sugar...


----------



## maldrien (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah I am definetly getting a leak somewhere. I'll redo the hole thing in the week-end. I'll also get that aquarium safe silicone.

Instead of using those cheap 2L, I'll try with a 3.89L tropicana juice bottle.


Why should I diss the check valve? I've currently got one between the "muck guard/ bubble counter" bottle and each 2L and one between the "muck guard/ bubble counter" bottle and the aquarium. Isn't a security?


----------



## _chicken_ (Oct 7, 2007)

I used some stuff called "Household Goop" (or something like that). It worked better than silicon, which didn't seem to adhere too well to the plastic lid. 

If your bottle of yeast solution is below tank level, you should have a check valve to prevent tank water siphoning out.


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

You can keep the check valve if you like... I just see it as another place for a possible leak to occur, and in my personal opinion, there is no need for it... I just feel that if you ended up with a siphon situation draining your tank, you'd only lose enough water to fill your CO2 bottles and tubing, and the siphon would stop. 

Again, just personal opinion.


----------



## Bettatail (Jan 14, 2009)

two days ago, I setup mine
started with 120f degree water
3 cup sugar
3 cup water
mixed well, then,
2 tsp yeast

first ten minutes after the adding the yeast, bubbles streamed out, didn't know why it came out so quick, supposed to be at least several hours before bubbles appear, checked the receipt again, to much yeast...

don't expect my first setup last for two weeks...


----------



## John LeVasseur (Feb 12, 2009)

Sounds like you might have leaky bottles. Also be very careful with any extremes in temperatures. Yeasts are living things and as with many organisms, extreme or rapid changes in temperature can shock yeasts.

Another thing, the length of tubing can make a difference, but only a very small amount and only with very very long lengths. So seeing your lengths I do not think it is that.

I agree with genghis on the tubing. The harder polypropylene type like you are using does not seal as well as the soft sqwishy green silicone type. But I disagree with the check valve issue he mentioned. The check valve is to prevent siphoning yes, but mainly its about maintaining consistant pressure in the system.

Just my 2c

Ummm ... Junior member. Man I have title envy!


----------

